# MSD Questions



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi everone. I have a stock 2011 750. I have purchased a MSD to easy the pain $$$ of when I upgrade to exhaust. Does anyone use this without an exhaust? I have a EHS lid that I am going to put on. Are there benifits to using it alone (no aftermarket exhaust)?

Also, how has everyone mounted the MSD under the seat? 

Thanks for your'alls help. 

Josh


----------



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

Anyone????


----------



## oft brute (Jul 22, 2011)

i'm sure there is some gain but not worth the $. to get the most out the msd you'll need to make air and exhaust flow improvements. also i would look at larger injectors to lower duty cycle wear. to put it under the seat you need to move you factory boxes around until there is room for the msd between them and then just zip tie everything in place.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Like said above^ there won't be that much of a HP gain. You would have to install a full exhaust with the MSD to notice the real gains.

I had to cut the tabs, under the seat where the stock ecu was. Will try to get a picture tomorrow.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

I have some pics of it mounted in the images section.


----------



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. And the pics DLB. I hope to have a full system by end of year. I just didnt want to have to spend that much money at once. due to WIFE. LOL. Better if I spread out costs.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

jlgil73 said:


> Thanks for the help guys. And the pics DLB. I hope to have a full system by end of year. *I just didnt want to have to spend that much money at once. due to WIFE. LOL. Better if I spread out costs*.


I know the feeling! :laugh2: Hope the pics help. Like said before, when you cut those black tabs off (where the factory ECU mounts) the MSD will fit great. Just use the velcro to secure it. Make sure the area is clear of dirt and oil though. The adhesive doesn't like to stick very well, but mine hasn't moved since I put it in, so must be ok.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Heres how I strapped mine down, just zipp tied the MSD and ECU to the frame.


----------



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

tx_brute_rider said:


> Heres how I strapped mine down, just zipp tied the MSD and ECU to the frame.


Thanks!!


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

No problem jlgil73, post pictures of your brute when you can. Will be posting mine this week.


----------



## MinnKawi (Jun 8, 2010)

I have an 08. I put EHS lid on last year for obvious reasons. Since it allows more air I started having other minor mixture issues. About a month ago I purchased an MSD from VFJ. One of the custom settings he put on was for this setup. Works good and mixture problem is gone. Gained 3-4 mph on top end. Likely due to RPM increase however it gets up there quicker. As matter of fact i was able to notice clutch deficiencies then upgraded springs and rebuilt clutches last week. Primary needed all new weight bushings. Anyways there's no doubt my machine is faster and quicker than it was stock. Although I have no use for the high engagement RPM (stall) the new primary spring gave me. 
You are forced to install unit according to how the wiring fits. I think I removed stock unit, put MSD where it used to be then mounted stock unit on top of MSD. Again the cables on the two unit all must be used so you have to work with them to determine install location. Not many options.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I have the MSD with Muzzy full exhaust. It was WELL worth the money. Had the Muzzy on for a couple of years before adding the MSD. The MSD really woke it up. It is crazy now !!! I LOVE it !!!


----------



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

Ordered a MuzzyPro system today. VFJ sent me some tunes for my MSD. I cant wait to install. I just rode for the first time last night with the EHS. Seemed to have better throttle response. Sounded good too.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh yea, you'll definitely love the power from those mods.(especially the sound:rockn


----------



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

I installed VFJ's maps onto the MSD and installed the MSD. Thanks for the pictures guys. It helped a lot!! Muzzy should be here in the next day or two.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

It made your brute smoother, huh. Now the muzzy will be all out Horse Power :rockn:


----------



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

Here is a pic installed.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice... I see your brute is still new


----------



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

tx_brute_rider said:


> Nice... I see your brute is still new


I've only got 10 hrs on it. Just had it serviced.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Wish mine still looked that clean.I think im going to go wash mine now lol.


----------

